# battery question



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

ok i was reading my manual and if having low output to starter replace the 'brushes and brush springs' what the hell are these and where can i find them?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

that sounds like something out of youre alternator man........are you sure you were reading the right section? Which manual are you reading? Arent you the dude from last week with the post about the dash lights coming on?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If your talking about the starter itself it has brushes in it and brush springs. The old folks usually spend 15 bucks and re-condition the starter instead of going out and buying a new one. I think you can get brushes for just about anything automotive motor wise at Napa.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

or you can just replace the beat starter like a normal person would do...........probably the best bet.....and get a heat shield for it too.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I usually rebuild mine, it's several times cheaper than buying another starter. Aside from the brush and brush springs, you should replace the shaft bushings. Those function as bearings, and also keep the spindle from touching the stator, which will ground out the starter and it will not turn. They can wear out very quickly if the starter has been overspun a few times IE the key has been kept in the start position after the engine is running. Just think about the number of teeth on the flywheel, how small the starter drive gear is, and how fast the engine idles at start up. Starters were only designed to spin the engine at around 200 rpm, which is more than enough to allow the combustion cycle to occur. 5 times that rpm can make very short work of a starter motor.


----------

